# New to bimmerfest



## Antonio Sanchez (May 22, 2010)

Hi guys, I have been trying to investigate the history of a 3.0 CS that I am importing from Canada to the US. Its Vin # is 2240837. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Rolf-Dieter (Jul 1, 2009)

I can recommend the link below to you

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMW_E9


----------



## HB Chris (Oct 20, 2007)

Antonio,

You need to go to www.e9coupe.com for a site that knows and supports these beautiful coupes. Contact Andreas via e-mail to get your build date and original color, there is no other source for vehicle history, sorry.

Chris

[email protected]


----------



## Antonio Sanchez (May 22, 2010)

Antonio Sanchez said:


> Hi guys, I have been trying to investigate the history of a 3.0 CS that I am importing from Canada to the US. Its Vin # is 2240837. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


Thank you both so much. Andreas was kind enough to retrieve the data on original color, date of manufacture and date of arrival in Canada. I was able to retrieve additional data from the Canadian equivalent of the DMV as to prior owners and duration of ownership for each of these individuals. I was very curious about this vehicle, because it has a rag top, either by Britax or Webasto. It looks like a landau type treatment as the vinyl actually follows the roofline all the way down to the BMW cloisonne insignias on either side of the roof supports. It gives you the impression that it is a convertible. I believe that this sunroof was an aftermarket creation, but it makes the car look quite interesting. The car is being shipped as we speak to California and should be arriving in about 2 weeks. I will post photos soon.


----------



## HB Chris (Oct 20, 2007)

Antonio, What is the build date? Be sure to enter it in the e9coupe Registry.


----------



## 96Dore (Aug 30, 2010)

welcome to the forums


----------

